# Pigeon Forge, Tn Koa



## e5b (May 26, 2011)

We're here and all set up


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I want to here some reviews about the campground and area. I am thinking about a trip there in the end of August.

Thanks
Duane


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

headed there the end of September.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Braggus said:


> headed there the end of September.


OK, I'll take October!


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Joe/GA said:


> headed there the end of September.


OK, I'll take October!








[/quote]
I'll leave the fire burning and the coffee hot for ya...


----------



## e5b (May 26, 2011)

I'll give a detailed write up when I get home. (still camping)


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Braggus said:


> headed there the end of September.


OK, I'll take October!








[/quote]
I'll leave the fire burning and the coffee hot for ya...
[/quote]

Thanks Jim. That would be mighty nice of you!


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## CautiousCamper (Jun 27, 2006)

Been there. Convenient location for sure. Unless you have the 'luxury sites' which cost a lot, the sites in general are pretty tight. Hope you like your neighbours.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

From what I am reading from reviews of the pigeon forge area small sites are the norm.


----------



## 08outback25rss (Aug 11, 2011)

We looked at the KOA in Pigeon Forge last weekend. We were down for a four day camp at Claybough's campground off of Wear's Valley Road. The KOA is very convienant especially if your going to Dollywood or Splash Country. This is our 3rd year camping and have really grown to like Claybough's campground in PF. We have a KOA near Bristol that we have some friends stay at. The sites at Claybough's are small too. There are so many different campgrounds in that area. We have spent countless days just riding and driving through some of them.


----------

